
Buku v3.8 bookmark manager released with self-hosted http server - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v3.8
======
apjana
## Features

    
    
      - Lightweight, clean interface, custom colors
      - Text editor integration
      - Fetch, edit page title; add tags and notes
      - Powerful search modes (regex, substring...)
      - Continuous search with on the fly mode switch
      - Open bookmarks and search results in browser
      - Manual encryption support
      - Auto-import from Firefox, Google Chrome and Chromium
      - Import/export bookmarks from/to HTML, Markdown or Orgfile
      - Shorten and expand URLs
      - Smart tag management using redirection (>>, >, <<)
      - Portable, merge-able database to sync between systems
      - Multithreaded full DB refresh
      - Shell completion scripts, man page with handy examples

